# Done! (for now...)



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Working from home gave me the justification to finally have this setup! Really happy with it & trying to now focus on bettering my skills in latte art and creating better coffees.

Was interested to see the post about more precise tampers so that might be the next thing I look into but for now I'm fairly happy


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks good how's the mythos.


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Jony said:


> Looks good how's the mythos.


Yeh good thanks, a massive step up from the Mignon. Better in pretty much every single way. Was told to get one years ago and wish I had listened!

Coming to the end of a bag so realising I have to adjust things a wee but to still get a shot within the right timeframe but got a big order from Machina for lockdown so should be able to top it up more often to keep it more consistent.

What do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I am poor. A Niche


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Jony said:


> I am poor. A Niche


I am now also poor! Haha! To be fair, I would have been able to afford it had I not got a good deal on it and also sold some things to help fund it.

Nice, read a lot of good things about the niche on here. If I was more into single dosing I'd have probably gone for one of them too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It does what it says its going to do. Which makes me happy slightly ?


----------



## scottishcoffeegeek (Sep 27, 2016)

Jony said:


> It does what it says its going to do. Which makes me happy slightly


And still let's you have some worktop space!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Very nice setup ?


----------

